# Trailer plug



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

I need to rewire my 7 pin and 4 pin flat. I have the factory tow package. Anyone know what wire coming from the truck is? 

I have the following wires ;

Black with red tracer
Purple
blue
red with orange
and 2 black wires
green with a brown tracer

4 pin
black with yellow
brown with red 
green with brown
black
_______


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

What year is it? If it's a factory tow package, there SHOULD be a plug in wiring harness for it. Might make it a little easier or atleast be able to find a schematic on the wire colors.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

2001 dodge ram 1500 4x4 5.9l. 

I have the tow package just its been messed up from mudding and fire wood.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Sorry man. I couldn't come up with anything. I'll keep looking for you.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm also looking at junk yards to see if they have anything. I called dodge and they said I have to but the hole dam thing. Its 115 for the hole thing.


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

dodge15004x45.9;1040333 said:


> I need to rewire my 7 pin and 4 pin flat. I have the factory tow package. Anyone know what wire coming from the truck is?
> 
> I have the following wires ;
> 
> ...


Above is what I found for the 4 pin connector. It should help get you close. The easiest is probably to get out the test light to verify.

In the 7 pin connector you will have the following wires I am unsure of the colors dodge uses...
Ground
Electric Brake
Tail/ Running Lights
Constant + from battery
Left turn/ Stop
Right turn/ Stop
Aux- Activated with reverse


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

dodge15004x45.9;1040597 said:


> I'm also looking at junk yards to see if they have anything. I called dodge and they said I have to but the hole dam thing. Its 115 for the hole thing.


You just need the plug? the harness connector is still good? You can buy the plug separately from Dodge find a better Dodge parts guy. we should have OEM on the shelf.

If you get the adapter you can use any US car connector. The adapter is a Valley product.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

basher;1040640 said:


> You just need the plug? the harness connector is still good? You can buy the plug separately from Dodge find a better Dodge parts guy. we should have OEM on the shelf.
> 
> If you get the adapter you can use any US car connector. The adapter is a Valley product.


See we got jumpy and cut it all of.  But we did keep the 4 pin and 7 pin seperate.

This is why I'm shopping junk yards to see if I can find a factory 7 and 4 pin and a few feet of wire.

The only wire on the 7 pin we know for sure is blue which is the break controler.

The ******* jams I get my self into. :crying:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

you can get a universial US Car set up about anywhere.


----------



## old skool (Jan 7, 2008)

A test light, pencil and pc of paper... Can you just check each function on the truck( lights, R turn, Lturn, etc) by turning that function on and checking and marking what wire is "live" ?


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Try that it didn't work I was amazed! I'm just going to the junk yard and pulling an old one and hoping for the best.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

dodge15004x45.9;1040713 said:


> Try that it didn't work I was amazed! I'm just going to the junk yard and pulling an old one and hoping for the best.


Might have blown all the fuses.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Well we got the wires figured out but there dim as hell on the trailer. Odds are bad ground.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Sound slike a bad ground or a loose connection for sure. Are all the lights dim (both turn signals and running lights) or is it just one fuction that is dim?


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Both are dim and half of the time we never got the running lights on the trailer to work. I'm at a loss.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Take a test light with a ground clip on it, and start poking wires. Ground the test light really well and see if the light is bright or dim. If it is bright you have a bad ground on your trailer plug.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

We used a volt meter and most of the wires we tested where right around 12v.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

dodge15004x45.9;1041159 said:


> We used a volt meter and most of the wires we tested where right around 12v.


What is "around 12 volt?" 12.13 or 11.96. you need to see what kind of voltage is available..


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

I would say between 11-13 volts.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

this should help youout a little better... here you go

CAV CIRCUIT FUNCTION 
1 - - 
2 Y140 18WT/PK TRAILER TOW RIGHT TURN RELAY OUTPUT 
3 L1 18VT/BK BACKUP LAMP FEED 
4 Y133 14WT/RD FUSED B(+) 
5 L76 18BK/OR PARK LAMP RELAY OUTPUT 
6 - - 
7 B40 14LB TRAILER TOW BRAKE B(+) 
8 Z52 14BK GROUND 
9 Z52 14BK GROUND 
10 Y141 18YL/PK TRAILER TOW LEFT TURN RELAY OUTPUT 

just look at the inside of the connector for the numbers and you will be all set!


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you but I fixed it a little while ago but if I ever need to pass along the info I know where to go.


----------



## Falcon121 (Sep 1, 2009)

Double check your wiring you may have a loose connection, and make sure you ball isn't rusted.


----------

